# How much 6 gang meter base



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

How much would you charge (labor) to swap out this 6 gang meter base with new (400 amp)?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Redo*

Try this


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

6k...................


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Labor*

Labor Only


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If they buy the $1000 or so meter center then their goes most of your take.

Owner is thinking how much can I squeeze out of these chicken screwers?

Wages only in Georgia I assume??

Lucky to get $2500


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Noon*

No, I'm buying it. Cost to me $1,200.00


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

$3,500.00 - $4,000.00
with me supplying the meter socket (assuming your price of $1,200.00)


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*time*

I'm guessing 2 guys 4 hrs. Maybe 12 hrs total time with POCO and inspection crap


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> No, I'm buying it. Cost to me $1,200.00


Can you ship a few of those up here ?

I just got a quote for a 2 gang 400 amp with 2 200 amp breakers for $1750..:blink::no:


----------



## LK1 (May 7, 2011)

jrannis said:


> 6k...................


Funny we just finished one $6700 owner told us we were cheap once we were finished he said the other bids were much higher


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> No, I'm buying it. Cost to me $1,200.00


Is that with six breakers for $1200??


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yeah*

Yeah, that's out the door with 6 - 100 amp mains. I was thinking about $3,200.00 but now I might rethink.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I'm guessing 2 guys 4 hrs. Maybe 12 hrs total time with POCO and inspection crap


How do you even know where the old 100a panel feeds will line up with the new meter stack..:blink::blink:

Those kind of hidden costs can be a deal breaker...

You can't alter the back of MP if KO's don't line up where needed..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*I agree*

I agree with that. We are going there monday to swap out a 100 amp main. I"m going to take exact measurements and open up old meter panels to get an idea before I give a price. I'm pretty sure the measurement is real close to identical.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would figure splicing some or most of the feeders and would use insulinks due to the fact that they are a fraction of the price of polaris taps.

Yes, I would expect to pay anywhere from $1000 to $1200 for a small meter center like that. Not long ago they were $600 to $800 but, everybody has to eat.:thumbsup:


----------

